# Облегчение и уменьшение шума левой клавиатуры



## restavrator_m (1 Май 2012)

Я несколько лет занимаюсь ремонтом и реставрацией в основном старых советских и немецких аккордеонов до 85-х годов выпуска, и за это время часто сталкивался с проблемой тугих басов и очень шумной левой механики. Её мелкий ремонт выполнял неоднократно, но с модернизацией пока не приходилось иметь дела. 

Отсюда возникает несколько вопросов: как облегчить силу нажатия клавиш на левой механике и устранить хотя бы частично её шум? Если кто-то сталкивался с модернизацией немецких аккордеонов до 65 годов, очень бы хотелось услышать ваше мнение, т.к. у более современных моделей всё не так плачевно в этом плане.


----------



## ze_go (1 Май 2012)

restavrator_m писал:


> Отсюда возникает несколько вопросов: как облегчить силу нажатия клавиш на левой механике и устранить хотя бы частично её шум?


естественно, чуть отпустив пружины на клапанах и проложив между касающихся узлов (усики-стояки, кнопки-уступ и проч.) обесшумливающие элементы (кембрики, фетр и проч.)


----------



## restavrator_m (1 Май 2012)

*ze_go* спасибо за столь быстрый ответ! Про кембрики, фетр и т.д. понятно, непонятно как отпустить пружины не меняя их? Это как-то возможно сделать?


----------



## ze_go (1 Май 2012)

пружины на растяжение или кручение?


----------



## restavrator_m (1 Май 2012)

Пружины на растяжение, да настолько жёсткие, что при резком отпускании кнопки басса отдаёт по всей левой части. Играть на такой клавиатуре достаточно проблематично... Про звук такой механики вообще молчу - печатная машинка! В данный момент ремонтирую старый немецкий аккордеон 60-х годов.


----------



## ze_go (1 Май 2012)

ну, если пружины "дубовые", то их заменить можно на другие, свитые из более тонкой проволоки, или в качестве эксперимента попробовать одну "смягчить" - взять отвёртку и просунув между витков поближе к колечку, отодвинуть виток от витка


----------



## restavrator_m (3 Май 2012)

Спасибо, буду пробовать и приводить пружины в порядок!


----------



## ze_go (3 Май 2012)

не за что


----------

